# Toorox GNOME z live cd nie dziala

## przemso

Witam  :Wink: 

Mam taki problem, że gdy uruchamiam system z live cd, to gdy ładuje się już środowisko graficzne pojawia się "Wystąpił nieoczekiwany problem. Coś poszło nie tak. Nie można przywrocić systemu" Pisze jeszcze żeby się wylogować i spróbować ponownie, ale to nic nie daje  :Sad:  . Po chwili środowisko graficzne się załaduje, ale ten komunikat cały czas jest na topie i nie można go wyłączyć ;/  Menu się wyświetla, aplikacje ale po włączeniu czegoś wszystko londuje za errorem.

Sprawdzałem na PC i system ładuje się normalnie a na laptopie mi nie działa  :Sad: 

Ktoś wie może jak to naprawić ? Co trzeba zrobić? a i czy jest inna możliwość instalacji tagiego systemu niż z live cd ??

----------

## Oniryczny

a jaki to laptop jakie podzespoły w nim?

ogólnie gentoo najwygodniej zainstalwoać z installcd ale to jest wszystko tekstowe   :Wink: 

----------

## przemso

Laptop slaby, ale Sparky smiga 

Procesor Intel Pentium 1.6GHz

Ram 1G

Grafika Intel 915Gm

bios phoenix

Probowalem Toorox w srodowisku KDE i cd live mi smiga, ale jak zainstaluje wraz z GRUB(w mbr) to przy starcie wyskakuje blad: Nie zanaleziono pliku  /boot/initramfs.img i system sie nie uruchomi ;( 

GRUB wyglada tak: 

default 0

timeout 5

title Toorox

kernel /boot/vmlinuz root=/dev/sda1 vga=791 nomce noapic lang=us

#initrd /boot/initrd.gz

title Windows

root (hd0,0)

chainloader +1

makeactive

boot

jak grub startuje i wcisne 'e' edycja pliku przed uruchomieniem to tam jest linijka initrd /boot/initramfs.img

a jak patrze w menadzer plikow, to wgl nie ma takiego pliku w /boot

mam w katalogu /boot jeszcze jeden katalog /boot ale go nie umiem otworzyc, jest zapentlony

Tak ze obydwa systemy mi nie dzialaja ;( 

KDE blad po zainstalowaniu a GNOME nawet live cd nie odpala ;/

----------

